# Personal Best Bluegill on Fly



## lonestranger (Aug 20, 2005)

I caught this massive Bluegill in a public pond in Silsbee. On a Parachute Hopper #10 by Teragyll


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

That's a good one. Bet he tastes good too.


----------



## lonestranger (Aug 20, 2005)

CPR


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

NEVER RELEASE BLUEGILL!!! They are the best for breakfast too....mmmm

My personal best on a fly is a lil over 12". That was a beast with a big ole hump on his head. 
There are a few times of year and a few likes i like to go and just load up on them. little ones go for big catfish bait big one go on ice. man i miss eating big plates of bream.


----------

